# Pluck a mini schnauzer



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I got myself a pretty mini schnauzer girl 8 weeks ago and the plan was to trim her. However, I absolutely love her coat and think I'd like to pluck it instead.
Does anyone here have experience from plucking dogs? Any information you want to share is welcome as I'm totally new to this :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry I can't help, but what is plucking? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Instead of trimming some breeds you need to pluck them (pull the old long hairs out). This is needed if you want to show a schnauzer. I don't want to show mine, but I like the way she looks with her longer black coarse fur. 
You also need to pluck many dogs ears, aka pulling out the fur growing inside their ears to keep them clean and healthy. I can find alot of tips and tricks about ear plucking, but not about plucking the rest of the fur. Thinking about a 1 on 1 full day grooming course that I found not too far away from where I live.

Sorry for the messy text above, sometimes I just type while I'm thinking (or maybe lack of thinking) :smile:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know much about it but you might try searching for "coat stripping" instead of plucking as I believe stripping is the proper term.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, alwyays helps to know the correct terms, interesting the breeder used plucking when she talked about it


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

You want to chalk the dog before you strip her. You can use baby powder I've heard, but I've always used ear powder used for plucking ears. You can hand strip which is with your hand or you can purchase stripping knives which I really know nothing about.  But I bet if you check out a few terrier forums you'll learn more than you could possibly imagine! Good luck. A nice terrier coat should never ever be shaved, unfortunately I rarely come across nice wire coats!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

forgot to add: Chalking the dog makes the hair come out much much nicer. Whilst some wire coats come out just fine without any chalk some don't, even nice ones so it's good to be prepared plus I would never pluck ears without chalk. You can also sprinkle chalk on greasy ears before a bath to soak up the grease. Or heck on the back if it's a cocker!


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Yea I've read about chalking the ears before but would you do this with the whole coat


----------

